# Suse 9.0 Pro Router, Routet nicht



## Slimer (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe Suse Linux 9.0 Pro auf meinem Router (Server),
die Firewall ist eingestellt sowie der DHCP Server funktioniert auch.

Meine Internet Leitung ist eine 6 Mbit Standleitung, also keine Einwahl kein nichts.

Nur das Problem ist das ich von keinem Clienten im Netzwerk ins Internet komme, Alle Clienten kommen auf dem Router (Server) aber nicht weiter ?
Der Router (Server) kommt ins Internet und auch ins Netzwerk.

Was könnte ich vergessen haben im YaST2 einzustellen ?
Was könnte sonst noch nicht stimmen ?

Hätte mal jemand eine klare Auflistung was man machen muss ?

PS: Es haben mir bis jetzt keinerlei von HOWTO's helfen können, da ich kein DSL oder ISDN habe.


----------



## RedWing (19. Februar 2004)

Schon mal an Masquerading gedacht?

Stichwort : iptables

 Also bei mir schaut das Beispielsweise so aus:

#masquerading network
echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -j MASQUERADE

Ein weitere Punkt wäre das die Clients den DNS kennen.

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.

RedWing


----------



## Slimer (20. Februar 2004)

Danke Problem gelöst, nun geht es


----------

